# risc V? open source chip wooo wee!



## azathoth (Jan 9, 2018)

https://hardware.slashdot.org/story...ow-has-its-first-open-source-risc-v-processor


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 9, 2018)

Really cool. Risc-V started at Berkeley so this must be working well with FreeBSD .


----------



## azathoth (Jan 9, 2018)

MarcoB said:


> Really cool. Risc-V started at Berkeley so this must be working well with FreeBSD .


https://www.designnews.com/content/...t-open-source-risc-v-processor/71646867257598


----------



## azathoth (Jan 10, 2018)

Now the company has delivered further on that promise with the release of the U54-MC Coreplex, the first RISC-V-based chip that supports Linux, Unix, and FreeBSD.


----------

